# How to bleed the air from a Taco #7 pump.



## Thechap (Oct 6, 2010)

I have an OWB with a heat exchanger hooked to my oil furnace. My heat is hot water that runs through cast iron radiators for zone 1 and for zone 2 the water runs through the baseboard heaters. Just fired up the OWB and blead the air from the lines in zone #1 by cracking the cast iron heaters open. Zone #1 is heating fine, however zone #2 is cold. I felt the pump and it is running fine. Do I have an air lock in this zone or what? How do I bleed the pump for zone #2? I didn't see anywhere in the piping for this zone where there is a bleeder of any kind. Any help would be appreciated.

Bryan


----------



## b33p3r (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm not an expert so hopefully someone else will jump in. Your oil boiler "should" have an air remover in the near boiler piping. 
Mine is directly above the oil boiler on the feed line. The expansion tank is tied into it. The bleed valve on top of the "air shoveler" may also need replacing. Couple bucks. Take a better look. You must have an air remover somewhere.
    It is possible you have an air lock in your zone some where. If you have a shut after your zone pump, leave the pump running and close your shut off for a second or two, then reopen it. The sudden release of the pressure your pump builds up may be enough to get your air lock moving. 
    Most boilers are also set up to flush the zones out by hooking a hose up to the piping. another option.


----------

